# SOLVED: multiple tunnels order of dns entries in resolv.conf

## deadeyes

Hi all,

I have multiple ppp tunnels and sometimes I need 2 of them or 1 ppp tunnel with a network interface.

However, the order of dns entries is not as I want.

If I am not mistaken there is a possibility to say what entries should come first in /etc/resolv.conf when using resolvconf.

Does anyone knows how I can fix this?

Thanks in advanceLast edited by deadeyes on Thu Dec 03, 2009 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

You can control the order of entries on a per interface basis using resolvconf. IE, the order of the interfaces

/etc/resolvconf.conf

```
interface_order="lo tun0 tun1 eth0 *"
```

You may also want to look at private_interfaces if your tunnel configures domains. See resolvconf.conf(5) for details.

----------

## deadeyes

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> You can control the order of entries on a per interface basis using resolvconf. IE, the order of the interfaces
> 
> /etc/resolvconf.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes yes yes!!!  :Very Happy: 

That was exactly what I was looking for! I had seen it before but couldn't remember.

And it seems to be very difficult to find on the internet (even the site that is listed with the package in portage does not clearly lists this possibility)

Thanks alot! (I was really frustrated about this :p)

----------

